# Any ideas why



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

This topic should have been locked after my reply ?
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=75014

Could it be that the "administrator" doesn't like to be seen breaking his own rules and not for the first time (but he wasn't man enough to admit to it last time) pity I didn't take a screen cap originally and this post could have died long ago.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My guess would be because you resurrected a 2 1/2 year old thread :roll: with a pointless off-topic reply.... Anyone expecting a fresh and exciting Porsche forum discussion would have been somewhat misled, so maybe better to let the thread sink back where it came from?

That's my guess anyway.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Then why not just leave it to die a natural death ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Homie said:


> Then why not just leave it to die a natural death ?


You wouldn't have let it die because you are clearly of the mentality where you think it's clever to try and get a rise out of something that doesn't exist.

I mean, you resurrected a 2 and a half year old thread to quibble over not even 1/2 a k.

You really do need to get a life and find something better to do with your time. :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Homie said:


> Then why not just leave it to die a natural death ?


What a good idea. Topic locked to allow your request to be fulfilled


----------

